# Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?



## ~jens~ (6. Juni 2008)

Huhu ihr,
ich habe nun einige Zeit meine Pflanzen in so blö.. Eternitkästen, weil ich nicht wusste wie ich sie am Teichrand mit Sand am Ufer einsetzten sollte.
Naja Okay eigendlich doch, Sand am Ufer rein und dann Pflanzen hinein setzten.
Ist aber nicht so leicht, da die erste Zone etwas schräg abfällt dazu ein bisschen klein ist und der Sand dann einfach so nach unten wegläuft.
Nun ist mir die Idee gekommen das ich an den Rand der Stufe Steine lege,
Sandsteine oder so, dann in die Rinne die sich gebildet hat ein Flies lege und dort dann den Sand einfülle. So habe ich dann den Sand auch noch etwas höher und er kann nicht nach unten ins Tiefe rutschen weil das Flies ja da ist.

Ich hab das ganze mal gezeichnet ( schlagt mich nicht ich kann das nicht so gut und schon garnicht mit nem Touchpad vom Lappi)







liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## mosellahecht (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

hallo jens !
die Sache mit dem Sand ist ok.besser wäre aber feiner  Sandkies.Nimm als
Begrenzung nicht so große Steine, da die sich im Sommer recht gut aufheizen
und dann wie ein Tauchsieder in der Nacht Wärme abgeben.
Das wiederum ist nur gut für das Algenwachstum aber nicht für den Teich.


----------



## ~jens~ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Wieso denn Sandkies, bzw was ist Sandkies.
Hm und was ist wenn die großen Steine unter Wasser sind, heizen die sich dann auch so auf?
Die sollten nämlich auch eigendlich etwas als Begrenzung und Abgrenzung dienen damit die Fische nicht so im Sand rumwühlen etc.
lg


----------



## jochen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hi Jens,

ich habe meine Pflanzzonen genauso wie du im Bild eingestellt hast angelegt,
konnte bisher noch nichts negatives bemerken.


----------



## ~jens~ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hi Jochen,
schauen denn die Steine bei dir aus dem Wasser heraus oder sind sie unter Wasser.
liebe Grüße


----------



## Heiko73 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Ich habe auch so gebaut.Die Steine( Wasserbausteine) sind komplett unter Wasser. Die Steine liegen zu 2/3 im Sand. Funktioniert super, der Sand rutscht nicht ab.


Gruß Heiko


----------



## ~jens~ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hi Heiko,
was sind denn Wasserbausteine.
EDIT: habs schon gesehen. danke Google.
lg


----------



## jochen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hi,



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jens,
> 
> ich habe meine Pflanzzonen genauso wie du im Bild eingestellt hast angelegt,
> konnte bisher noch nichts negatives bemerken.



teilsteils...


----------



## ~jens~ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hi,
hihi Jochen du hast ein falsches Zitat gemacht 
Ich habe nun eine Ecke fertig. Boah da gingen 40 kg Sand rein.
Echt übel.
lg


----------



## ~jens~ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Schaut mal so sieht es aus...
aber ich frag mich nur wie lange... es ist reichlich besucht von den Fischis.




lg


----------



## Heiko73 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hast du noch mehere solche Stellen gebaut?

Sonst wäre das ein bisschen zu wenig,oder.


----------



## ~jens~ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Randbepflanzung im Teich, so möglich?*

Hi,
also der ganze hintere Bereich und auch an den Seiten ist bepflanzt 
An der jetzigen Stelle standen auch Pflanzen, die waren allerdings in Eternitblumenkästen und das passte halt nicht so da rein. Ich wollt es halt etwas natürlicher machen. Der Rest vom Rand wird auch noch so gemacht.

Foto 

Das ist ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr. Da sind inwischen noch einige Pflanzen zugekommen. Naja und die Stellen die ich nun neu mache mit den Steinen ist direkt vorne. Das gefällt mir nicht und dadurch das ich dann auch noch mehr Platz habe können noch mehr Pflanzen rein 



lg


----------

